# PS4 headset



## fir3dragon (Jan 18, 2014)

I switched from a 360 to a ps4. I got turtle beach x12 but they won't work on the ps4. What's a cheap alternative so I can get a decent headset? The current ear bud headset sucks.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/headsets/ps4 ...they have one for like 24.99


----------



## GOD HERE (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/headsets/ps4 ...they have one for like 24.99


It doesn't say it comes with a charger, unless it pulls power from the already dismal controller battery.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

well depending on what cheap is to op , theres also a few in the 30-50 $ range, changes are he could sell his current ones on craigslist or kijiji and than buy new ones


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 18, 2014)

I am willing to spend 75 max on one. I like the x12 is there a way to convert it to ps4? I figure a digital optical to analog converter for game sound and a adapter to hook it to the controller only thing is, I've heard mixed reviews on doing this...


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Optical-Coaxial-Toslink-Signal-to-Analog-Audio-Converter-Adapter-RCA-L-R-/310819914480?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item485e4f82f0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Male-to-2-5mm-Female-Stereo-Jack-Audio-Cable-Adapter-MP3-/200996164165?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2ecc4e1245

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Talkback-Cable-Turtle-Beach-X11-DX11-PX21-X12-PX3-DPX21-XL1-XBOX-live-chat-/380528747233?pt=US_Video_Game_Cables_Adapters&hash=item589947e2e1

if I get them will it work? I need a talk cable cause I couldn't find mine but I knew right away it wouldn't work cause it was 2.5

i could prolly go to radio shack and get all these items.


----------

